# Need Help for Game Room (games and lighting)



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

This year's theme is Clive E Cleavers (like Chuck E Cheeses), a children's playland/restaurant that had a bad turn. The front room of the house will be the entrance/prize area and souvenir shop. The diningroom will be the dining area for parties. And now I am toying with a games room. It would be in the bedroom (hardly any furniture in there).

Here's the specs:










The small grey is to show the mirrored closet doors.
The blue is where the entrance to the room is. 
The red is a 'Punch' game where you throw balls to knock the stuffed critters down.


Here's the questions:

*Games:* I've toyed with the idea of making a large Operation Game, but would like suggestions for other gameland type things people could play where they win tickets for prizes. Keep in mind I need ideas that a) wouldn't be too hard to make and b) isn't going to cost me that much to make (for example, there's no way I'm going to be able to build a skeeball or claw machine!). Something with a dart board? Something with a spin board?

*Lights:* I want it to be a glow in the dark room. I know those little bulbs are pretty weak (I have a few) but I'm not going to be able to afford to buy more than 1, maybe 2 larger black lights. Which means I'm looking for tricks to really get the most out of the lights that I have (from positioning to products - e.g. anyone have a favourite fabric softener/detergent they use for making things glow?). Send in the tips!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well I don't know how old the kids are or is it for kids?
but find the eyes in the guts-grapes and noodles
pin the arm or head on the skeleton
the dot room...find the monster..which is also wearing same dots as walls
spin for a treat-or trick... you could put wrappers of what you might give out-use a skeleton hand for spinner

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11422 
there are other ideas in the thread also for what to use for lighting up stuff with blacklight


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

No Kids. All adults. Just a kids playland theme.  

Great thread on the black light info. Thanks Lilly, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really? No other ideas yet? Ok, well let me bounce some off you guys. Thinking of a plinko game where the disks have pics of household pets or small fuzzy animals that either end up safe on a pillow/in a woodland setting or a woodchipper type machine. The board itself would be easy to make...figure I could use deck nails for the pegs. Can't afford plexiglass for the front, but perhaps if it's tilted the little discs won't fly off.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

How about knock over the skulls (milk Bottles at the carnival), fishing for ghouls - use squirmy rubber creatures with a washer attached and a magnet on the fishing pole - different colors can be different prizes. Don't wake the ghost or wake the ghost - you can use some kind of coin pitch or coin roll skill and if they get it in the coin shorts the contacts that power a relay to turn on a fan which inflates a white garbage bag with a scary ghost face on it. Think carnival games that can be twisted to a Halloween theme.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

a play on the basketball net game - instead of throwing a ball in the net, throw potions in a witches cauldron

I love the plinko idea. Deck nails work great!. I run a mini golf tournament and we made a plinko mini golf hole this year and used the deck screws for pegs and it worked just fine.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

you could make a small bowling lane and bowl skull heads to take the pins down.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Ive always wanted to do a basketball hoops toss using severed heads as basketballs. Zombie Attack -- have cutouts of approaching zombies and a suction-cup dart gun (only a head shot scores, of course). I was thinking also of the magnet fishing game like hprop mentioned, only I was thinking of bloated bodies floating in the water. You could set up a cutout-knockdown game with pretty much anything... I was thinking hockey masks, and you could probably find some blowmolded hatchets cheap and weight the heads of them for throwing.


----------



## Nephilim (Sep 15, 2006)

We tried to do a Plinko board once, and it's more work than it sounds. It's a fine line, usually, between having too much friction to keep discs from sliding down and not enough to keep them from bouncing out of the Plinko board altogether. You should consider getting a sheet of Plexi to put over it to solve the latter issue, but that gets expensive quick.

The games we offer each year are simple toss-the-item games. We have a little plastic cauldron that you can toss plastic rats into for one of them. For the other one, we drilled holes in a small rectangle of hardboard and stuck dowels through it. Then we drilled holes in some blucky bones and put them on the dowels, making a bunch of bones pointing towards the player. Then they just throw brass rings over the bones.

If you have a computer, you might be able to set up a simple arcade-game type thing. There are lots of free and free-ish games out there that you could put in a "kiosk" for people to play. Depending on your computer literacy, you could even make one yourself to fit your theme - with just a tad of Javascript, for instance, you could make a fortune teller machine that just randomizes fortunes for people - just run it in a web browser in "kiosk mode" or in an application like PlainView. You could buy a joystick, crack it open, and use it to hack up a button press on a board if you wanted to get really fancy.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Adults oh ok
that's hard we don't play any games hmm
unless its for a shot maybe


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Some carnival games and rides that are way over the top from this haunt done by a Simpsons producer.




I like the spider web cotton candy and the whack-a-ghoul.... oh, sorry.


----------



## Houdini of Horror (Sep 16, 2008)

*glow*

there is a paint that u can buy that works awesome with a black light there also is a make up that does the same not sure of name im not at home hope that might help houdini master of horror


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Spider Rider said:


> I like the spider web cotton candy and the whack-a-ghoul.... oh, sorry.


What a great video. Thanks for sharing Spider Rider. I got a kick out the cotton candy section too, and the...heeeey..:eeketon:



Revenant said:


> Ive always wanted to do a basketball hoops toss using severed heads as basketballs. Zombie Attack -- have cutouts of approaching zombies and a suction-cup dart gun (only a head shot scores, of course). I was thinking also of the magnet fishing game like hprop mentioned, only I was thinking of bloated bodies floating in the water.


I may combine your and ghost37's idea - throwing severed heads into cauldrons.

I can totally afford the Zombie attack idea. What I might do is use the dart board I have and put a picture of a zombie/zombies on it.



Nephilim said:


> We tried to do a Plinko board once, and it's more work than it sounds.
> Then we drilled holes in some blucky bones and put them on the dowels, making a bunch of bones pointing towards the player. Then they just throw brass rings over the bones.


I'll consult my mathematical boy for angles and weight details of the plinko board. Love the idea of the bones with the toss game. I might actually use a little plastic full skellie I have - different points for different extremities that you get the hoop on.

And I'll look for the paints at Home Depot.

Thanks for the ideas gang. I really appreciate it. For the throwing game, I've decided to make something called "the Crate Escape" where it's a big crate with holes in it where - as the story goes- little monsters are trying to get out. I have these squishy head skeleton skulls for people to throw. Will post pics.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok. Got sidetracked and ended up writing a how to article on how to paint the boards (which I will post links to in the other sections). But this is the Crate Escape so far.










Going to paint a sign at the top and little fingers coming out of the holes (you can see the black silhouette for one of them).


----------

